# dairy farm and milking sheds leicestershire



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 13, 2013)

ok this will be my second attempt to post as a new member i was unaware that HDR is not allowed so i hope my raw pics are ok, as for the site I know very little about the site only that the land is due to be built on some time this year and the farm has been empty for about 10 years there are lots of empty rooms which i could not excess due to lack of a decent torch whichIi will be taking on my next visit I hope this post is ok as my first and that it meets all rules !!






anstey hights 035-2 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




anstey hights 034 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




anstey hights 067-2 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




anstey hights 052-2 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




anstey hights 040-2 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




anstey hights 018 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




anstey hights 011 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




power switch by bigdavey2, on Flickr




anstey hights 003 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




anstey hights 001-2 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




anstey hights 031-2 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




anstey hights 013 by bigdavey2, on Flickr




wired-in by bigdavey2, on Flickr




anstey hights 022 by bigdavey2, on Flickr

as I said i am new to site i love old buildings sites hospitals and tunnels etc and would like to team up with more experienced members if pos thanks for looking any advise would be great thankyou


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 13, 2013)

Ace photos, 10 times better than HDR would have been  
That ladder in the barn looks so random, would have to get into the rafters! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 13, 2013)

Yup, much better than the HDR ones. I caught a glimpse before they vanished.

Welcome along.


----------



## tigger2013 (Mar 14, 2013)

great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 15, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 15, 2013)

Great shots and report .top stuff


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 15, 2013)

Good stuff mate, nowt wrong with them, look forward to seeing more from you...


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 16, 2013)

*Good stuff!*


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 10, 2013)

Thats alright that is
Like the last one


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Update report*



The Wombat said:


> Thats alright that is
> Like the last one



Pop'd back up last week for a fresh look and the place has been tagged all over good art work but think its ruied the look


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 11, 2013)

Bigdavey2 said:


> Pop'd back up last week for a fresh look and the place has been tagged all over good art work but think its ruied the look



Errrgh. Bloody vandals


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi mate... HDR isn't banned, it's just frowned upon when it's excessive. At the end of the day it's down to you but if you do go overboard with wacky processing you'll soon find folks whingeing at you because the idea of the forum is to document dereliction, not show case people's arty outlook on photography.

There's nowt wrong with these pics today, it's quite a comprehensive set and shows what there is to see at the location.

Thanks for posting and I hope you enjoy the forum as much as the rest of us.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Apr 12, 2013)

Miles better than the hdr - But then I don't like hdr


----------



## smiler (Apr 12, 2013)

That’s a great first post, I enjoyed the pics and has others have commented HDR is allowed but old farts like myself prefer normal pics, so I can see some of what you saw,.
Is one of the milking parlours/ barns on two levels? Thanks


----------

